# New to Pensacola and looking to dive



## slimothy (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey Pensacola I am new to the area and would love to dive. I don't have anyone to dive with so it would be nice to meet some great people and have some dive partners. I am 31 years old, cool as shit and willing to split expenses. Get back to me on here or email me personally at [email protected]. Can't wait to get out and dive. 

Tim


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome to Pensacola and to the PFF Family! There are lots of folks on here that dive on a regular basis, so finding a buddy shouldn't be too tough. The diving here is great with a wide variety of dive sites for all experience level. The spearfishing is world class.
An easy way to get started diving here is to join us on our openwater class dives every weekend - any certified divers that want to tag along are welcome at no charge. It's a great way to meet buddies and get a feel for what's available. 
Check out our website at www.mbtdivers.com for an overall intro into diving the area.

Jim
MBT Divers
3920 Barrancas Ave
Pensacola, FL 32507
(850) 455-7702


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

What ever you do... Don't go out divin' with clay-doh and his crue... They will deviate yer moral compass and corrupt you...:thumbup:

Seriously, Good luck hookin' up with a dive bunch that suits you!

Brent


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Does the YMCA not have a dive club? A bunch of Y folks used to get together and charter a boat that I worked on and I thought that there was a club involved. I wouldn't hurt to call and ask. UWF had one but I think for students only. Maybe MBT or others should start one if there isn't anything like that here.


----------



## luvmyglock (May 5, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm also new to diving in Pensacola. Certified Instructor dove a bunch in Guam but have yet to get wet here. I'm also a student at UWF so I can check their scuba club and see what they can do for non students and/or alumni. I really miss diving.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Tim and Glock, welcome! There's a ton of divers and spearfishers on here. Best bet is watch the post in the forum bash'es and get togetehrs and show up to on of the partys/get togethers. Every wednesday night theres free oysters at Gilligans on the beach, and just yesterday was a huge party at someones house on Bayou Chico posted on the other forum, Gulf Coast Fishing Connection.

Meet some people, and you won't have any problem getting with people to go diving. And if you see any event hosted by or at MBT Dive Shop, make it to that too.

We got great stuff here to dive and shoot.

Hope to meet you guys soon!


----------



## oxygeneater (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't get much time off from work but am looking for someone or a group to dive with. The guy I used to dive with is an insurance adjuster so he is never in town. If anyone wants to go hit me up. [email protected]


----------

